# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  COMAN, COmpliant huMANoid platform, Italian Institute of Technology (IIT), Genova, Italy

## Airicist

Designer - Italian Institute of Technology (IIT), Genova, Italy 

amarsi-project.eu/coman

----------


## Airicist

Overview of the compliant humanoid CoMan

Published on Jun 27, 2012




> This is a video compilation of the lower body prototype of the Compliant Humanoid CoMan. The video shows a series of demos of walking, turning, and stance stabilization.






Full Body Compliant Humanoid COMAN 

Published on Apr 3, 2013




An Attractor-based Whole-Body Motion Control (WBMC) System for Humanoid Robots

Published on Dec 6, 2013




> This video shows the results of some preliminary experiments with the COMAN robot being torque-controlled. The proposed Whole-Body Motion Control (WBMC) System is based on a set of attractors, atomic control modules generating joint torques that aim to modify the state of the robot so that the error in a target condition is minimized.
> 
> More details on the proposed whole-body control method can be found in:
> 
> F.L. Moro, M. Gienger, A. Goswami, N.G. Tsagarakis, D.G. Caldwell, "An Attractor-based Whole-Body Motion Control (WBMC) System for Humanoid Robots", IEEE-RAS International Conference on Humanoid Robots (Humanoids), pp. 42-49, Atlanta, Georgia, USA (2013)

----------


## Airicist

Dynamic Walking of Whole-body Compliant Humanoid COMAN 

Published on Dec 1, 2014




> Video Credits: the Locomotion Group, the Humanoids & Human Centred Mechatronics Lab (ADVR, IIT) Walking control algorithms are developed by Chengxu Zhou, Xin Wang, and Zhibin Li.
> 
> The research is supported by the EU Project Walk-Man

----------


## Airicist

Developing robots that can walk more naturally

Uploaded on Sep 21, 2017




> Walking on two legs isn’t as easy as it seems. Especially for robots, where a natural stride is a major challenge. Researchers at EPFL’s Biorobotics Laboratory are testing novel systems to improve humanoids’ ability to walk and interact.


Article "Robots learn to walk naturally by understanding their bodies"
Self-aware algorithms and flexible joints help them move more like humans.

by Jon Fingas
September 24, 2017

----------

